# battery adaptors



## Mofat786 (6/11/18)

Hi guys , can anyone advise as to where I can find 18650 to 20700 battery adaptors in cape town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/11/18)

I would suggest that you try the "who has stock" thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (6/11/18)

@Mofat786 do you mean 20700 to 18650, if so here we go.
https://voodoovapour.co.za/batteries-chargers/236-20700-18650-battery-adaptor.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mofat786 (6/11/18)

Bulldog said:


> @Mofat786 do you mean 20700 to 18650, if so here we go.
> https://voodoovapour.co.za/batteries-chargers/236-20700-18650-battery-adaptor.html


Ok i thought it was the other way around seeing that i have 18650's that needs to fit an ijoy genie which is a 20700 mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mofat786 (6/11/18)

Bulldog said:


> @Mofat786 do you mean 20700 to 18650, if so here we go.
> https://voodoovapour.co.za/batteries-chargers/236-20700-18650-battery-adaptor.html


Does voodoo have a walk in store id prefer not pay shipping and i cannot find an address for them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (6/11/18)

Tagging @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/11/18)

Thanks @Bulldog 
You can find them here online @Mofat786 https://voodoovapour.co.za/batteries-chargers/236-20700-18650-battery-adaptor.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (6/11/18)

Not sure if this must move to who has stock [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/18)

Bulldog said:


> Not sure if this must move to who has stock [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]



Thanks! Moved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mofat786 (6/11/18)

Thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------

